# First ABT



## flagg (Jun 6, 2016)

Grilled chicken and corn tonight.  Figured I would try these ABT's that everyone brags about.

Took some jalapeño and banana peppers from the garden.  Slit open and put some Canecuh sausage inside, and then wrapped in bacon.  

At 40 years of age, I am thinking I have wasted a portion of my life waiting until now to eat these.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 6, 2016)

they are addicting..  no cream cheese/ shredded cheese mixture ??     FOR ME ...   I like to cook at low temp (225`) so the pepper gets cooked through as the bacon gets done...  I've tried higher temps to get bacon crispy but the pepper is always raw and uncooked (hard/crunchy still) when the bacon is done ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2016)

Now that you made your first one, you will find the possibilities for stuffing them is endless.

We like hot Italian sausage & Seriously sharp cheddar in ours.

Next time you make them take some photo's, we all like q-view!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 8, 2016)

Flagg, As the boys said the stuffing possibilities are endless! You will be addicted.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm in JckDanls' corner on this one. There has to be cheese! As long as I can find nice big fat ones, there's always at least four with every cook. I usually put them down toward the cooler end early on so the peppers have plenty of time to get soft. Crunchy 'penos make SWMBO grumpy...
[emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------

